# Weed induced DP/DR/ANXIETY?



## stryjak11 (Mar 5, 2018)

So basically a year ago, I had a bad and uncomfortable trip on my first weed brownie. About a week later one night I began having some existential thoughts about myself and my life, which I quickly dismissed and they went away. Then the next day I started feeling off and "out of it." I was having weird anxious thoughts about my self and they got worse and worse as the week went on. I was feeling this very foggy, dreamy "in the clouds" feeling. My anxiety got worse because I thought I was coming down with depression or some bad mental illness like schizophrenia. I felt really disconnected at times from the world around me as if I was in my own dreamy bubble, and the world felt like it was different and I wasn't interpreting it the same way as I once had. This was more noticeable at times of high stress/anxiety or when I drank alcohol.

Since then my anxiety hasn't gone away because I've been so scared about what was going on with me, and I've been experiencing more of what I think is "derealization" where the world feels different and strange to me. I'm starting to realize that this might be the same or similar to dp/dr and anxiety, but I wanted to know if these similar symptoms have happened to others? I get really worried cause I didn't have EVERY symptom of DR/DP so get worried that its something worse, even though in the beginning I felt very disconnected from the world and feel like its strange and weird, and still do experience this feeling.

I probably forgot some details so feel free to ask me any questions below, thx


----------



## Hopeful85 (Jul 8, 2018)

I had the same feeling. Because some of my symptoms didn’t line up perfectly sometimes it was reassuring and then other times made me even more worried about what could be wrong. I have never experienced anxiety before to know what to expect so it was all very confusing. I think either way if it was caused by anxiety you have to focus on lowering stress and it should fade over time. Mine has gotten better with good self care. Make sure you sleep and eat well. Take vitamins if you must. Stay busy. Keep loved ones around you. Do the things you enjoy. It’s not easy and it takes time. I hope for us all to be healed from this.


----------



## stryjak11 (Mar 5, 2018)

Hopeful85 said:


> I had the same feeling. Because some of my symptoms didn't line up perfectly sometimes it was reassuring and then other times made me even more worried about what could be wrong. I have never experienced anxiety before to know what to expect so it was all very confusing. I think either way if it was caused by anxiety you have to focus on lowering stress and it should fade over time. Mine has gotten better with good self care. Make sure you sleep and eat well. Take vitamins if you must. Stay busy. Keep loved ones around you. Do the things you enjoy. It's not easy and it takes time. I hope for us all to be healed from this.


glad you're doing better, feel free to PM me if you have any more questions


----------

